# He's starting again..



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

My husband really hates the animals in the house. He is the biggest neat freakI have ever met and its driving him crazy. We constantly bicker about it, nothing serious, but i'm getting tired of hearing him complain like a little baby :rollseyes. Yesterday he proposed an idea to me. I'm not sure how I feel about it, would love your thoughts.

Right now the buns are all inside my house (I have a really small house so they are all in my living room). Bugsy has a dog crate and Oreo has 2 bunny cages put together. He proposed to me that we buy an outdoor shed. Pre-built and ready to go from Home Depot. He then said he is willing to buy a portable a/c just for the shed and the buns. Said he would help me set it up and all. I live in Miami, heat is the #1 factor against me here. The winters are pathetic and shouldnt be called winter LOL. I do have portable heaters though, just in case.

I mean.. it sounds good, but i'm scared  They have always been indoors with me. No rodents or anything trying to get them.. i'm scared that something will happen to them!! It would mean a lot more room for them which makes me very happy...he said it would make him miss them and he would actually go out to visit them, since they're always in the house he sees them as a nusience and he doesnt want to feel like that about them anymore since I love them so.. UGH!!!!!!

What do you all think?

This wouldnt be any time soon as i'd need to save up money for a good sized shed (dont want a small little thing), and they can be pricey....


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, as long as there is AC and the shed is secure I would think it would work. Being in Miami I would worry most about reptiles getting in (ok, I might watch a little too much swamp wars, but I still think it is an issue). Perhaps if it is a large space you can put a couch or comfortable chair out there so it would be inviting to spend a lot of time there? If you aren't spending hours out there every day they might get lonely since they are used to human company.

Tell your husbnad that the bunnies are just trying to share their love 

The other night my husband said "the bunnies really are messy and expensive, aren't they?"

My responce, "so are you!"

That shut him up


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> The other night my husband said "the bunnies really are messy and expensive, aren't they?"
> 
> My responce, "so are you!"
> 
> That shut him up



My husband says similar things about our pets sometimes... And I respond the SAME way brandy! LOL great minds :big wink:

And I agree that it could work, if it was secure against predators and it was big enough to be comfortable for y'all to hang out in a lot! If you got a really big shed it could be the bunny/hang out room! Maybe add a tv, and "movie night" could be with the buns


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

^That would be awesome!

I would really miss them being in the house though. How would I get to see them stare and beg for their dinner? Who would run to greet me at their cage when I got home? I dont think he's understanding or taking into account how much time i really am going to spend out there lol.

I worry about reptiles too! 

I married a non-animal lover, which is just weird since i'm the biggest animal lover ever! He knows darn well he's pretty low in the pack. My kids, my buns, my doggy, my hubbo LOL!

I'm just going to keep putting this off. I think his biggest issue is the space in our house... his mom is a big animal lover too.. might just join forces with her LOL


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

I've seen small enclosures with A/c hook up work. Also there are ways too to keep predators out. Many people have outside bunnies in Florida and other areas that have predators. 

I give your husband Kudos fortrying with the bunnies inside, and coming up with a plan so that they don't have to leave.

K


Just read your post.Not nice ganging up on your spouse with an in law to get your way. But to each his own.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

The bunnies will never leave. That's just not an option, he knows that, I know that, we all know that.

I'm not ganging up on him, say it like that and it sounds horrible! I just want her to talk to him. Maybe have him see things a different way.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> The bunnies will never leave. That's just not an option, he knows that, I know that, we all know that.
> 
> I'm not ganging up on him, say it like that and it sounds horrible! I just want her to talk to him. Maybe have him see things a different way.



His different wayis an outside enclosure that he would help you obtain. He's already willingly tried your way knowing he is not an animal person. 

I guess I see things differently. If my husband, who got the rabbits for me, couldn't deal with them in our living room in our tiny Cape Cod, I would respect his feelings and work together where both are content. Because it is both our house. 

Good Luck though.

K

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

I understand marrying a non animal lover... When I married my husband he had NEVER owned a pet before! not even a fish! Lol I had dogs and for the first year of our marriage I did everything with the dogs... I walked them fed them and they HAD to be crated when we were gone (even tho one was 11 and hadn't been crated since puppyhood lol but I agreed and let him have his adjustment and then when our old girl got sick, he suddenly changed... He was syringe feeding her and holding her throughout the night... We both held her as she took her last breathe and ever since that day he started wanting to walk the dogs and feed them... Wanting to form him own relationship with them... And now 6 yrs later he loves them and would do anything for them! We also have yet to be able to have children so I think that has a lot to do with it too! All this to say even tho he loves them tremendously, his "non-animal lover" aide comes out sometimes! Cookie had been in our kitchen forever and hubs was getting super tired of it! Hair and what not wear we eat...etc. And so he moved him up into his office with him  I miss cookie being down in the kitchen with me so much, but it was the best thing for everyone involved  I know you'll make the best decision for your whole family! Nd if your hubby thinks it's his idea? Even better!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Liz!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> I understand marrying a non animal lover... When I married my husband he had NEVER owned a pet before! not even a fish! Lol I had dogs and for the first year of our marriage I did everything with the dogs... I walked them fed them and they HAD to be crated when we were gone (even tho one was 11 and hadn't been crated since puppyhood lol but I agreed and let him have his adjustment and then when our old girl got sick, he suddenly changed... He was syringe feeding her and holding her throughout the night... We both held her as she took her last breathe and ever since that day he started wanting to walk the dogs and feed them... Wanting to form him own relationship with them... And now 6 yrs later he loves them and would do anything for them! We also have yet to be able to have children so I think that has a lot to do with it too! All this to say even tho he loves them tremendously, his "non-animal lover" aide comes out sometimes! Cookie had been in our kitchen forever and hubs was getting super tired of it! Hair and what not wear we eat...etc. And so he moved him up into his office with him  I miss cookie being down in the kitchen with me so much, but it was the best thing for everyone involved  I know you'll make the best decision for your whole family! *Nd if your hubby thinks it's his idea? Even better!*



Such manipulation. lol. I guess that's why my husband loves me for the last 21 years. Always knew I'd never manipulate to get my way.

K


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

You're right about it being both of our houses.. ugh. Making me re-think things, thanks for that K.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 6, 2012)

My bunnies live in a shed (and huge run), and to make sure mice can't get in (reptiles for you) i put lino on the floor and up half the wall so the bunnies can't chew at it and mice can't chew at it and get it. My bunnies love their shed.. I put a little table and chair in there for when i do my homework and coursework and so i can just sit and watch them.. i've put different leveled shelves so they can jump up on things and i think it is a really good idea. If you have a run connected to it then they can great you when you come home from work/school. I just shout bunnies!! and they all come running out into their run, and it's funny because they seem to love you more.. i can't explain it but my first bunny used to live inside and when i moved her outside she got more excited to see me when i came to greet her.. it might just be my bunny, lol! But my bunnies love their shed!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

ray: ?I like to keep them close.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess the way I see it... Ad the way it works in our family, is we talk in great extent about everything and we can always come to a compromise and agreement! I was only half heartedly joking when I wrote that last part... I was actually watching "my big fat Greek wedding" at the time and the line " the man is the head but the woman is the neck of the family" line just came to mind... At any rate, I'm very lucky my hubby is so laid back about pretty much everything! He really just wants to make me happy, and tells me all the time that if I'm happy he is too... And he really does feel that way... Super easy going guy! I'm a lucky girl, and I know that, I'm his biggest fan.
And congrats on 21 years! Thats so awesome, I look forward to that!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> My bunnies live in a shed (and huge run), and to make sure mice can't get in (reptiles for you) i put lino on the floor and up half the wall so the bunnies can't chew at it and mice can't chew at it and get it. My bunnies love their shed.. I put a little table and chair in there for when i do my homework and coursework and so i can just sit and watch them.. i've put different leveled shelves so they can jump up on things and i think it is a really good idea. If you have a run connected to it then they can great you when you come home from work/school. I just shout bunnies!! and they all come running out into their run, and it's funny because they seem to love you more.. i can't explain it but my first bunny used to live inside and when i moved her outside she got more excited to see me when i came to greet her.. it might just be my bunny, lol! But my bunnies love their shed!



That is great!!!!! I didnt even think of connecting a bunny run! lino floor .. so mice cant chew that?

Would love to see pix if you can !


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> I guess the way I see it... Ad the way it works in our family, is we talk in great extent about everything and we can always come to a compromise and agreement! I was only half heartedly joking when I wrote that last part... I was actually watching "my big fat Greek wedding" at the time and the line " the man is the head but the woman is the neck of the family" line just came to mind... At any rate, I'm very lucky my hubby is so laid back about pretty much everything! He really just wants to make me happy, and tells me all the time that if I'm happy he is too... And he really does feel that way... Super easy going guy! I'm a lucky girl, and I know that, I'm his biggest fan.
> And congrats on 21 years! Thats so awesome, I look forward to that!



My husband is very much like that. Says it makes him happy to see me happy and our kids. Thats the reason he works so hard. I love that man! 

He just isnt happy with the buns inthe house. I'm sure if I could get them out he would be beyond happy. We need to figure this out... I also feel guilty spending so much money on a shed and a/c.. we will see.

I have been with my husband going on 12 years come October, we've had our ups and our downs.. and everything always works out. Love is powerful


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

You'll figure something out  and it sure is! True love never fails & conquers all


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I suppose a compromise is what it will come to at this point so the buns can stay. My husband is an animal lover but he did say he didn't want Agnes on our main level so she has the finished walkout basement. I am thankful we have the space because we both get "our way" I would never want Agnes outside but he wouldn't want her right in our kitchen/family room area. She gets to come upmthere and explore, of course, but her condo and litterbox are downstairs.

It sounds like if there is AC and it is secure it will be fine. It might just be more of an effort to go spend time with them outside since they won't be right under your nose. 

Good luck!


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

My husband had never had a pet before he is from Mexico and pets are not that common. 6 years ago i got a shar pei pup and he stole her from me. I van tell her something and she looms at me like im the dumbest thing on earth but she will listen to him from 2 rooms away!she will sit in his lap and root her face in his neck and cry like a baby THAT'S HER MAN! He doesn't care for a lot of animals but his philosophy is a happy wife is a happy home and he wouldn't dare question anything i choose. My buns are smack dab in the middle of my living room sucking up the air conditioning because of too many neighborhood cats. He doesn't mind and even petted one! I like not having to argue with him about anything but along with doing what i want i also have to be responsible as i make ALL of the decisions about EVERYTHING i guess he learned that from his mom. Anyhoo if you can safely put them outside try it ... it could be great and if not he will see that and let them back in!


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 9, 2012)

My husband has had his share of frustration with our rabbits. Though HE was the one who brought the original two in to the house when two turned in to 11 his frustration grew. We had two litters of kits that were both unplanned. In both cases our human children decided that the buns needed a 'play date' with one another. The result was 14 adorable kits, 7 each time. Our intention was to keep mom and dad plus 1 kit from the 1st litter. 1 turned in to 2 when the two bonded (sisters). Just as we felt like things were calming down and we were getting in to a groove with the 4 we had left, surprise! My daughter went to clean mama's cage the Saturday before Easter and came screaming in to the living room that there were babies. Lovely. I was really upset. It was my own fault for not having had the buck fixed yet but we had been dealing with a medical crisis with one of the 'teenage' sisters and her needs had to come first as they were life and death. 

Anyway, my husband's big frustration was the cleanliness and the amount of space they were taking up in our living area. We don't have a cage large enough for a doe and her kits so each time we had litters mama and the babies were moved to a hallway area beside our kitchen that we cordoned off with a baby gate. This worked out well as there was plenty of space for them when they began to move around. The part that didn't work was having smelly litter and rabbit droppings so close to the kitchen. We worked to litter train the kits as soon as we could (and they all took really well to it, thankfully) but, still... some days we would walk in the door and the smell of rabbit urine would hit us in the face. We had three big litter pans that were changed twice a day and they still reeked. So, I understand my husband's frustration.

We recently placed 6 of the 7 kits from the last litter with new homes and re-homed their parents as well. My husband's friend was looking for a pair of mated male/female rabbits and it turned out well. I'm a little sad to see them go but we have our limitations. We kept our two girls from the first litter and one little buck from the last litter.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday after I checked Oreo's babies. I decided to wake up hubby and tell him she had babies. He jumped up and ran to her cage! I WAS SHOCKED (its HARD to wake this man up) and he sat there talking to Oreo!!!! Turned to Bugsy and told him "CONGRATS DAD!" he was actually talking to the buns!! He wanted to learn how to make their breakfast and I showed him and he also wanted to go to the dollar store and get them a few things (got some cute mats and new hay bins). He confessed to me yesterday that Oreo having babies made something click in him. He said it reminded him of when I was preggo LOL (DONT KNOW HOW!) Things are good right now. We have finally decided that when we move we will buy a nice big shed and portable ac.. secure the shed well and thats where the buns will live. So I think he's happy that I agreed lol, more so than him "clicking" LOL. but thats okay. I love my husband so


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Now you have to post Oreo baby pictures! That is wonderful when it clicks. I think for my husband it clicked what was special about rabbits when I was in the hospital for a few days in the spring. He had to do everything for them, but he also got the food adoration. You know the feeling, they come running to greet the lettuce, I mean, you when you come into the room. The little faces looking up longingly at the pellets, I mean you. 

That is great you were able to come up with a comprimise!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so happy! I'm going to get some good pix of her babies today..he's going to help  

He couldnt stop laughing at Bugsy.. that bun of mine puts on such a begging show! lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 9, 2012)

Aww that's great. I guess I can understand how the babies sparked something. It is such a neat thing to see. Glad things worked out!


----------

